# Missing person, if anyone can help or sees him please let me know.



## Ranbay (Mar 14, 2012)

Found him


----------



## Celt (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope he turns up ok soon.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2012)

yeah hope he turns up safe and well
will keep a look out on my travels


----------



## METH LAB (Mar 15, 2012)

to the OP, any kinda reason for this? i mean if he your brothers best mate yu should have some insight as to his habits...he the type to go off on one and come back? or just an average joe public with no reason to at all to vanish?

duno what else to say, hope he turns up... maybe try and figure out from ya bro if he was getting into anything odd or whatever around the time he was last seen? i dunno.

peace


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 15, 2012)

ah bob i'm sorry to hear this. no recognition here but everything crossed he turns up safe and well. does he have family apart from his brother?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 15, 2012)

Some great news late last night, he sent a text yesterday to his bird, they have a baby 18 months old, saying he loved them both. The police have access to his network data and they hope they can track a ruff idead where he is soon. also for my mate it means he knows he is still alive. his work are also going to pay him tmorrow to see if he draws the money out. He's never done this before he's had some issues at home and i think just run away to escape it all but clearly does not know what he's doing.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 15, 2012)

oh that's great news bob (i hope ). i really hope he's back with his family soon. i understand that desire to run away but isolating yourself from all possible sources of support can be a dangerous thing to do if you're in a bad place in your head.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 15, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> oh that's great news bob (i hope ). i really hope he's back with his family soon. i understand that desire to run away but isolating yourself from all possible sources of support can be a dangerous thing to do if you're in a bad place in your head.


 
I said to my mate, if he was going to do the worst he would have done it by now, as harsh as it sounds....

he has money he took about £900 out from his account end of feb, so he may be ruffing it and drinking loads....

at least we now know he's still out there somewhere and his family can take some comfort in that.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 15, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I said to my mate, if he was going to do the worst he would have done it by now, as harsh as it sounds....


 
i'm not sure i agree with this but i really hope you're right


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 15, 2012)

He's been found, he's been sleeping ruff and getting smashed off his face.... dont have any more info yet.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 15, 2012)

nice one!


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 15, 2012)

So glad he's been found coz like bob I wasn't sure the contact was an entirely good thing(too much shite in my life  )

I hope he can sort out whatever his/their problems are


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 15, 2012)

Cheers all, been a ruff few weeks for my mate, going to give him a few days to get back to reality....


----------

